# Verjuice?



## MadMel (May 14, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering around in my supermarket, looking for new stuff and stumbled upon something called verjuice. Description says its "semi-ripe grape juice, with less acidity then lemon juice or vinegar"
Have not seen it used in the F&B industry here in Singapore though and was wondering if anyone has used it? Or am I falling behind.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 14, 2011)

Its Unripe grape juice.

GIYF!


----------



## FryBoy (May 14, 2011)

Navarro Vineyards sells some:

http://www.navarrowine.com/shop/productdetail.php?prodid=949


----------



## MadMel (May 15, 2011)

Was actually wondering if anyone has cooking experience with this thing. How it actually taste like, how it affects the food etc.


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)

The ancient Romans used it extensively, as did the Ancient Regime chef's like Careme. Its making a comeback nowadays. Basically its like a mild vinegar


----------



## FryBoy (May 15, 2011)

MadMel said:


> Was actually wondering if anyone has cooking experience with this thing. How it actually taste like, how it affects the food etc.


 Read this: http://www.navarrowine.com/review.php?r=19


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 16, 2011)

I have been using it for years. Great for fish and seafood I use in in place of wine, lemon, and or vinegar in recipes. Use it in place of vinegar in a vinaigrette recipe and use it on scallops, that's my #1 tip.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (May 16, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I have been using it for years. Great for fish and seafood I use in in place of wine, lemon, and or vinegar in recipes. Use it in place of vinegar in a vinaigrette recipe and use it on scallops, that's my #1 tip.


 
It's almost as sour as vinegar. A great ingredient in the above as well as if you're making your own dijon style mustard from seed.


----------



## MadMel (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, imma buy it sometime this week for a tryout at home.


----------

